
Reaching Out to Developers? Build for the End User - Straubiz
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/02/reaching-out-to-developers-bui.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29&utm_content=Netvibes
======
jdp23
"The idea being that developers want smooth experiences. And the end user
absolutely requires it.... It's almost as if developers are saying treat us
like everyone else. Just allow us to show our individuality and ways to extend
tools and service the ways we want."

Do folks here agree or disagree?

